# Help me configure DDR3 1333 MHz timings



## Artas1984 (Dec 23, 2011)

I have bought 4 DIMM sticks of 2 Gb Kingston HyperX DD3 1333 MHz, rated CL7 at 1.65V

But for some reason by default the work at CL9. So i have to manually adjust them to CL7. But the problem is that there are far more RAM timing and control settings than i understand. Help to to configure my RAM at CL7.

Here are the default settings for 1333 MHz DDR3 CL9:

CAS Latency 9T
RAS to CAS Delay 9T
Row Precharge Time 9T
Minimum RAS Active Time 24T
1T/2T Command Timing  2T
TwTr Command Delay 5T
Trfc0 for DIMM1 160 ns
Trfc1 for DIMM2 160 ns
Trfc2 for DIMM3 160 ns
Trfc3 for DIMM4 160 ns
Write Recovery Time 10T
Precharge Time 5T
Row Cycle Time 33T
RAS to RAS Delay 4T

Now i need to configure the same things to 1333 MHz DDR3 CL7

CAS Latency 7T
RAS to CAS Delay 7T
Row Precharge Time 7T
Minimum RAS Active Time 20T

What about the rest specs?

Motherboard: Gigabyte 890GX, version 2.1
CPU: Phenom II X6 1075T, stepping 0 (no OC)


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 23, 2011)

What cpu & motherboard?


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 23, 2011)

please stick to one thread per subject, thanks!
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=157318


----------



## Artas1984 (Dec 23, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> please stick to one thread per subject, thanks!
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=157318



NO! That thread was about RAM voltage. This thread is *specificaly* about RAM timings. Anyway that other thread might be closed as far as i am concerned, because i myself have found the problem. Now we need to speak about timings. Anybody can help me out?


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 23, 2011)

Artas1984 said:


> NO! That thread was about RAM voltage. This thread is *specificaly* about RAM timings. Anyway that other thread might be closed as far as i am concerned, because i myself have found the problem. Now we need to speak about timings. Anybody can help me out?



Unless you would like points, I suggest you do as asked. That other thread is sufficient for both as you are discussing both voltages and timings of the ram in the other thread!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 23, 2011)

CAS Latency 9T
RAS to CAS Delay 9T
Row Precharge Time 9T
Minimum RAS Active Time 24T
1T/2T Command Timing 2T
TwTr Command Delay 5T
Trfc0 for DIMM1 160 ns
Trfc1 for DIMM2 160 ns
Trfc2 for DIMM3 160 ns
Trfc3 for DIMM4 160 ns
Write Recovery Time 10T
Precharge Time 5T
Row Cycle Time 33T
RAS to RAS Delay 4T

Items changed:
CAS Latency 7T
RAS to CAS Delay 7T
Row Precharge Time 7T
Minimum RAS Active Time 20T
1T/2T Command Timing 1T
TwTr Command Delay 5T
Trfc0 for DIMM1 110 ns
Trfc1 for DIMM2 110 ns
Trfc2 for DIMM3 110 ns
Trfc3 for DIMM4 110 ns
Write Recovery Time 8T
Precharge Time 5T
Row Cycle Time 30T

And manually set to 1.65v-1.7v

Try those out and post back with results. Doubt you will need to adjust CPU-NB voltages.




Artas1984 said:


> I always thought that you have to increase votlage only when overclocking raw MHz, not lowering CL.



Not the case at all, go ahead and attempt these on 1.5v, I guarantee you won't post.


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 23, 2011)

Ok I will just give everyone points since no one can read or honor what I ask of them!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 23, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> Ok I will just give everyone points since no one can read or honor what I ask of them!



Care to lock his other thread, please. Answered him about the voltage here. If OP is too stubborn to listen then I won't help further. Also didn't see his other thread because he specifically asked about ram timings, didn't bother clicking on the other thread.


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 23, 2011)

Why lock the other thread that was posted first? 
End of discussion, move along!


----------



## Artas1984 (Dec 23, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> CAS Latency 9T
> RAS to CAS Delay 9T
> Row Precharge Time 9T
> Minimum RAS Active Time 24T
> ...



Hey thank you for this reply. Can anyone else confirm those specs?



JrRacinFan said:


> Not the case at all, go ahead and attempt these on 1.5v, I guarantee you won't post.



Actually i was "working" in windows on 1.5V at 7-7-7-20, but was geting BSOD errors time after time. Now it is clear why...


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 23, 2011)

@peet
 Move along and not help Artas? . So you are refusing to help another member just because he made the mistake of posting 2 different questions in 2 different threads about ram? It would be the same as asking about power supplies in a video card thread when they can correlate with each other but yet some mods I will not state directly whom ask the OP to create a new thread.

@artas

You are welcome, those are just taken from my general knowledge. Sometimes tightening subtimings on an AMD system can be tricky because it CAN potentially cause some issues with gaming.


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 23, 2011)

points have been awarded for those that refuse to follow instructions, if anyone else wants some, feel free to post before this thread is closed by the appropriate moderator


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 23, 2011)

SO you banned Jr for helping another member? Yes its wrong to make mutliple threads but he was only trying to help


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 23, 2011)

Anyone else want a vacation for the holidays?


----------



## BlackOmega (Dec 23, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> Ok I will just give everyone points since no one can read or honor what I ask of them!



 Just pointing out that you never really asked anyone anything other than sticking to one thread per subject.
 If you don't want people posting in this thread you should really be VERY specific about what it is that you want.
 Your first post in this thread is rather ambiguous as to what you want people to do or not to do. 

Just sayin.


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 23, 2011)

Anyone else? Just sayin'.


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 23, 2011)

Artas1984 said:


> I have bought 4 DIMM sticks of 2 Gb Kingston HyperX DD3 1333 MHz, rated CL7 at 1.65V
> 
> But for some reason by default the work at CL9. So i have to manually adjust them to CL7. But the problem is that there are far more RAM timing and control settings than i understand. Help to to configure my RAM at CL7.
> 
> ...



Secondary timings should not need adjustment.


----------

